# Mount Rainer und DVD-RAM

## frakes

Hallo,

werden Mount Rainer (lesen und schreiben) und DVD-RAM's von Gentoo unterstützt ?

cu, Frank

----------

## frakes

Mount Rainier heisst es wohl korrekter Weise  :Wink: 

cu, Frank

----------

## genstef

Ich vermute, dass der Moutn Rainier support in Gentoo nicht perfekt ist, weil es ein Projekt gibt um diesen zu verbessern: 

http://reactivated.net/software/mtrainier/

Da steht ich auch die konkrete Implementation zur Zeit beschrieben.

Das Projekt macht unser Gentoo-Developer dsd, daher weiss ich das auch  :Smile: 

Wenigstens ein paar Infos wrist do dort finden .. viel Glück

----------

## Lenz

Wozu ist Mount Rainier gut? Also ich handhabe das mit DVD-RAM derzeit so: DVD-RAM rein, rw mounten und ab dafür...  :Wink: 

Welche Vorteile bringt Mount Rainier im Gegensatz zu meiner Methode?

----------

## zielscheibe

@ Lenz

Der große Vorteil des DVD-Ram Standards ist halt, das die Medien bereits ab Werk sektoriert+indexiert=formatiert sind und der Schreibprozeß transparent (gleichzeitige Lese-+Brennoperationen erlaubt, Überprüfung der Datenintegrität nach dem Schreiben) für das OS abläuft.

----------

## frakes

Guten Morgen,

@genstef

Danke für den Link, ich werde mich dort mal einlesen.

@Lenz

Mount Rainier hat den Vorteil, das es von fast allen aktuellen Laufwerken unterstützt wird und somit fast überall lesbar ist. Bei DVD-RAM gibt es soviel ich weiss nur die LG-Laufwerke, die dieses zur Zeit unterstützen.

cu, Frank

----------

## Robelix

DVD-RAM mit meinem LG 4040B (schon etwas älter, aber die schnelleren Nachfolgemodelle sollten gleich laufen)

```
mkudffs /dev/dvdram

mount  -t udf -o rw /dev/dvdram /mnt/dvdram

cp data /mnt/dvdram
```

Von diesen seltsamen Bergen hab' ich keine Ahnung, ich verwend inzwischen eigentlich nur mehr DVDRAM.

----------

## platinumviper

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Welche Vorteile bringt Mount Rainier im Gegensatz zu meiner Methode?

 

Die Medien sind billiger (aber nicht preiswerter  :Wink:  ), ansonsten gibt es nur Nachteile. Maximal 1000 mal beschreibbar, DVD-RAMs ca. 100000 mal. Kein Fehlermanagement, geringere Datensicherheit ...

platinumviper

----------

## Robelix

Der einzige Vorteil der mir so einfällt ist, daß viele DVD Laufwerke kein DVD-RAM lesen können.

----------

## Lenz

Sollte man jetzt für DVD-RAM UDF verwenden? Ich hab die jetzt mit ext2 oder ext3 formatiert, das ist okay, oder? Läuft zumindest prima.

Welchen Vorteil hätte UDF? Dass das auch unter Windows lesbar ist?

----------

## Robelix

UDF ist Standard für optische Scheibchen, ex3 ist Standard für Linux.

Das schöne an Standards ist, daß es so viele davon gibt. Da kann man sich immer den gerade passenden raussuchen.   :Cool: 

----------

## Lenz

Naja ich verwende DVD-RAM bislang nur für Backup; das reicht wenn das unter Linux lesbar ist.

----------

## c07

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Sollte man jetzt für DVD-RAM UDF verwenden? Ich hab die jetzt mit ext2 oder ext3 formatiert, das ist okay, oder?

 

Kommt drauf an, wie häufig du schreibst und welches Vertrauen du in die Wiederbeschreibbarkeit hast. ext2 schreibt die Metainformationen dauernd in die gleichen Blöcke (bei ext3 kommt noch das Journal dazu), und spätestens wenn der primäre Superblock nicht mehr beschreib- bzw. lesbar ist, ist Schluss. UDF hat AFAIK ein überall brauchbares Defektmanagement und schreibt gleichmäßiger in verschiedene Blöcke, damit sie nicht vorzeitig verenden.

----------

## Lenz

Wie sieht's da mit Rechten aus? Bleiben die erhalten oder gehen die verloren?

----------

## zielscheibe

Ähm, die 2 DVD-Rams die ich bisher gekauft habe (Verbatim), waren bereits Werksseitig mit UDF formatiert. Und ja, UDF unterstützt die unter Linux gebräuchlichen Dateiattribute.

 *c07 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kommt drauf an, wie häufig du schreibst und welches Vertrauen du in die Wiederbeschreibbarkeit hast. ext2 schreibt die Metainformationen dauernd in die gleichen Blöcke (bei ext3 kommt noch das Journal dazu), und spätestens wenn der primäre Superblock nicht mehr beschreib- bzw. lesbar ist, ist Schluss. UDF hat AFAIK ein überall brauchbares Defektmanagement und  schreibt gleichmäßiger in verschiedene Blöcke, damit sie nicht vorzeitig verenden.

 

Macht DVD-Ram in Hardware, unabhängig vom verwendeten FS.  :Smile: 

Für die Brenngeschwindigkeit soll UDF am besten geeignet sein, da es optimal an die feste Sektorgröße angepasst ist.

----------

## 76062563

Ich habe ein HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B ich kann DVDRAM beschreiben (habe bereits ext3 und udf probiert) allerdings bekomme ich eine hohe load (um 4) und das stört mich, denn mein System wird dann logischerweise relativ langsam...

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat woran das liegen könnte wäre ich um Hilfe dankbar.

----------

## ro

also ich verwende udf ... hab zwar nicht gewusst dass da dateirechte erhalten bleiben aber ich hab das immer mit tar gelöst, weil wenn man 1 große datei schreibt gehts doch wesentlich schneller als bei mehreren kleinen....

----------

## platinumviper

 *76062563 wrote:*   

>  hohe load (um 4) und das stört mich, denn mein System wird dann logischerweise relativ langsam...

 

Ich hab's gerade 'mal überprüft, der "hohe" load ist entweder Hersteller- oder Busbedingt, bei zwei Rechnern mit IDE-DVD-RAMs von HL-DT-ST stieg der load um ca. 3,5, bei fünf Rechnern mit SCSI-DVD-RAMs von Toshiba und Pioneer aber nur um ca. 0,7. Die CPU-Last stieg aber auch bei den Rechnern mit IDE-DVD-RAMs nicht um mehr als 4%, eine Beeinträchtigung der Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit konnte ich auch nicht feststellen (jeweils einen Text von knapp 30 Seiten kompiliert).

Wie ist "relativ langsam" zu verstehen, sind bei Dir die CPUs ausgelastet oder ist der IDE-Bus dicht? Letzteres ist bei IDE-Geräten normal, die können kein "disconnect" und blockieren deshalb.

[OT] Ein load von 4 ist nicht hoch, wenn Du einen wirklich hohen load erleben möchtest, probier mal

```
cd /usr/src/linux;make clean;make -j all
```

----------

## 76062563

Danke für deine Antwort!

Mir ist klar, dass es weit aus weit aus hohere Loads geben kann  :Smile: 

Wie kann ich feststellen ob IDE oder die CPU ausgelastet ist?

Wenn ich top ausführe sehe ich, dass "wa" fast alle Ressourcen verbraucht...

Ich möchte mein DVDRAM eigentlich nur in Verbindung mit Knoppix und partimage für Backups verwenden und da ist es eher unpraktisch wenn ich eine so hohe Last habe, immerhin werden die Daten von der Platte ja gleichzeitg noch komprimiert was auch wieder das System auslastet.

Wie das Ganze unter Knoppix aussieht hab ich noch nicht getestet, wenns da besser sein sollte liegt es wohl an meinem Kernel. In erster Linie wollte ich gestern nur mal mein DVDRAM ausprobieren, ich hab bis jetzt nur die ganzen andren Formate getestet.

----------

## Anarcho

Soweit ich weiss steht wa für Wait. Also wartet er hauptsächlich das IRQs freiwerden (wenn ich mich nicht täusche).

Daher scheint es ein I/O Problem zu sein. Aber warum kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Sowas habe ich auch wenn ich von der USB-Platte kopiere.

----------

## 76062563

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass bei starker HDD Aktivität wa steigt... z.B. bei updatedb

----------

## Squiddle

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass bei starker HDD Aktivität wa steigt... z.B. bei updatedb

 

is dein system vielleicht im pio statt dma modus?

hdparm /dev/hd? kannste ja mal anschauen

----------

## Stormkings

ich hab das gleiche problem mit dem hohen "wa". jedesmal wenn man portage benutzt, von usb kopiert oder dvd benutzt. 

dma ist gesetzt und wird benutzt. aber vielleicht fällt es nur auf, dass es langsam ist, da es jetzt angezeigt wird in top  :Smile: 

geht mir jedenfalls ziemlich auf den keks, da ich immer der meinung war dma sollte genau sowas verhindern.

ist jedenfalls ziemlich schwierig da die genaue ursache ausfindig zu machen, da eine suche da ziemlich wenig ergibt. ich hab mittlerweile auch den chipsatz (via kt600) in verdacht.

----------

## 76062563

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> ich hab das gleiche problem mit dem hohen "wa". jedesmal wenn man portage benutzt, von usb kopiert oder dvd benutzt. 
> 
> dma ist gesetzt und wird benutzt. aber vielleicht fällt es nur auf, dass es langsam ist, da es jetzt angezeigt wird in top 
> 
> geht mir jedenfalls ziemlich auf den keks, da ich immer der meinung war dma sollte genau sowas verhindern.
> ...

 

EXAKT das selbe bei mir, nur dass mein Chipsatz von SiS ist.

Wenn ich hdparm -tT /dev/hdX mache erhalte ich eigentlich recht brauchbare Werte, je nach Festplatte zwischen 20MByte/s (relativ alte Platte) und 60MByte/s.

----------

